# recommend me a gum sheild



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so i dont get my teeth kicked in and knocked out


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Go to your dentist.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ipwn said:


> Go to your dentist.


:lol:
for sparring with mate bought a lonsedale one but seems a bit hard


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes because I am that good I can guess it was for Sparring..


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so can you get them from dentist then


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes you can get things that protect your teeth from someone who specialises in teeth !


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

JJB do gumshields but wont be specialised (taylor fitted). somewhere that does medical supplies might also help.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ipwn said:


> Yes you can get things that protect your teeth from someone who specialises in teeth !


never thought of them to be honest need a checkup aswell so ill ask while im there:thumb:


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Deano said:


> JJB do gumshields but wont be specialised (taylor fitted). somewhere that does medical supplies might also help.


Yes they will be boil bite ones.

You ideally want the custom putty printed ones.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Deano said:


> JJB do gumshields but wont be specialised (taylor fitted). somewhere that does medical supplies might also help.


ill look at jjb one near one of my jobs monday:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ipwn said:


> Yes they will be boil bite ones.
> 
> You ideally want the custom putty printed ones.


that lonsdale was boil and bight and just didnt seem that good made me wanna through up aswell.that putty seems more like it not too botherd with price within reason.just something comfy and do what its intended to do


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Ah, boil bite ones aren't very good.

You require a proper custom one made which a dentist can easily do for u.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

in the world of the boil and bite, not all gun shields are made even. The best ones come from the states, try mmawarehouse.com, they are reasonable and trustworthy, i get all my gear from there. You can get some that come with thousands of dollars worth of dental coverage as standard. Alright that wont apply to you but you get the picture. There is a company over here that send a kit to you which you do and send back and they make one to suit, about 150 quid i think. You will be surprised how good a quality boil and bite is to be honest, that said i was always taught of all your gear to never skrimp on your mouth piece and your box, inexpensive to buy, expensive to fix


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

I paid about £20 for mine at the dentist after having boil and bite ones the difference is that it fits properly and you don't keep gagging on it!!!


----------

